# Sargent control panel



## Gumzitzoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, 
I hace a Sargent control panel which is the 150mm square unit.
I need to access inside ...any idea how the unit is removed as there are no extrenal screws??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Do you mean the control unit over the door..?
If so the outer frame normally just clips off and the screws to remove the unit from the woodwork will be underneath....

Or thats how it was on my 2005 model...


----------



## Gumzitzoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Many thanks i've just popped it off


----------

